# Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez is Brilliant! #129



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

This week we return to the California desk and we philosophize with the brilliant Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez.

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2018-11-28T22_49_36-08_00


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Just to give you guys a little insight, we spent an hour working through tech issues. Neither one of us were willing to give up. We were getting frustrated, but Sas finally figured it out.

You'd think it'd be easy, but it isn't that easy. We don't have geeks, producers and such people working with us. Still we manage.

Even if you don't give a damn about what we have to say, let it play even if you have the sound off. We advertise for this site. The site to which you come. We don't make money off this. We just want to make @Cricket happy. Why do we want to make her happy? Beside the point. Just hope she never asks us to kill you. Ever heard of a Sasquatch being charged with murder?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

> I don't think most of Congress understands how economics works.


Read more at: https://www.brainyquote.com/authors/alexandria_ocasiocortez

Run with that one. It's too easy!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez is a freakin dipshit. It says a lot about the state of this country that she is now a congresswoman who's only position is that everyone has the right to free shit.



> When the people find that they can vote themselves money that will herald the end of the republic.
> 
> ― Benjamin Franklin


Drink up and arm yourself.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Two words come to mind from the Texas desk ….. bitch slap.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Two words come to mind from the Texas desk &#8230;.. bitch slap.


Why add "slap"?

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> Why add "slap"?
> 
> May God bless,
> Dwight


Don't denigrate female dogs/bitches, by comparing them to that moonbat crazy wench. Whoops, now I denigrated wenches........sorry wenches.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Aren’t all socialists/communists brilliant? So much smarter than everyone else. They get people to believe in the sweet lies that communalism will make them wealthy with free stuff if they surrender their god given rights, do what they are told and just shut up. Once the masses figure out they got screwed, the socialists in power have all the guns and are taking their stuff to give to the army to keep the starving mob in line.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Think back a few years to Sarah Palin. She wasn't the sharpest fool in the shed and the media was all over her. Yet Cortez gets a complete pass. Nah, no bias there.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Just one thing...

In-N-Out Burger is not amazing. :devil:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Cricket said:


> Just one thing...
> 
> In-N-Out Burger is not amazing.


Thems fightin' words!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Talk about bias!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Hey @Denton your girlfriend are really smart.






























Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

"What the Bronx and Queens needs is Medicare for all, tuition-free public college, a federal jobs guarantee, and criminal-justice reform."
Read more at: https://www.brainyquote.com/quotes/alexandria_ocasiocortez_926325

After reading that one, read this one and chuckle a little:

"I don't think most of Congress understands how economics works."
Read more at: https://www.brainyquote.com/authors/alexandria_ocasiocortez


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Cricket said:


> Just one thing...
> 
> In-N-Out Burger is not amazing. :devil:


I was gonna talk about the cowgirl costume I had to wear (as a kid) when I worked at Roy Rogers, but after "Pretty Nurse", I thought, uh, _nooo. _


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Annie said:


> I was gonna talk about the cowgirl costume I had to wear (as a kid) when I worked at Roy Rogers, but after "Pretty Nurse", I thought, uh, _nooo. _


Talking about things in the past will do nobody any good. Just post us some pics. :vs_shocked:


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Talking about things in the past will do nobody any good. Just post us some pics. :vs_shocked:


It was legitimate work as a kid (late teens). I think I made under or around $3.95 an hour working the register, fixing the salad bar, cleaning up after closing and listening to Gospel music in the back on a Sunday while I did whatever else needed doing.

ETA: no pics, sorry, it was before the digital age.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Annie said:


> ETA: no pics, sorry, it was before the digital age.


You had no digits? How did you pick up those "Trigger Burgers" to serve the clients?

I had ten digits at birth...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Hey, y'all!
I appreciate the help. YouTube isn't loving us and your help might help us catch on, there.
As I've said before, we don't do this for money and we proudly advertise this site.
Why do we do this? Because we still can.
We'd like for the YouTube channel to be somewhat popular before we get erased.


----------



## JoeC95 (Oct 4, 2018)

Keep it up fellas!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

JoeC95 said:


> Keep it up fellas!


You know we will, boss.
(for those who don't know, he is Alabama's prepper/patriot leader)


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

If I were y'all, I'd make @JoeC95 talk about medical and chemical stuff. Juist saying, as they say.


----------



## JoeC95 (Oct 4, 2018)

:vs_no_no_no::vs_snail:


Denton said:


> If I were y'all, I'd make @JoeC95 talk about medical and chemical stuff. Juist saying, as they say.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Drink up and arm yourself.


This needs to be a T-shirt!!! It basically is my personal philosophy!


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Denton, I was banned from FartBook about two weeks ago--and I have no idea why. There are some things I'm good at, but being "the talent" isn't one of them.

Besides, I have a date in Brazil I have to make to sink a motorhome in the Amazon. It's a long story, but it ends with a barbeque...


----------

